# Workflow tips-iOS 9, iPAD Pro/LRM, WiFi drive on vacation...



## PoppyWanders (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I'm just beginning to wrap my head around LRM, but have used the desktop version for a couple of years...
I regularly go on trips that are remote, and do not have, or very limited use of any internet.
With the addition of RAW to LRM I can do some triage after the last dive of the day, onto my iPAD. 
For the first time now I will not be shooting RAW&jpeg.
I understand the import to Camera Roll, I create an album, and then into LRM for basic editing. 
I intend to do my  initial culling in Camera Roll, delete from camera roll and then selectively import to LRM. 
Is there a reason I should cull in LRM? I do not want to just Flag Reject, but actually get rid of them before I import to LRM. Culling is my single biggest time suck and if I could do that and never see the fish butts in LRdesktop then I am a happy person.

Then, if I cannot sync with LR cloud, I must keep everything in Camera Roll on my device until its in LR desktop, correct? (I think this means my photos are duplicated in both locations?) 

After this I pop the card into my Sandisk Wireless drive and do a complete backup, into a folder for each day/each dive/still or video. 
And then I backup my Camera Roll Album to my iKlips drive. 

I know its redundant, but I insist on at least two copies of everything until I get home; having a camera flood at 20m is sad and expensive enough...

Are there any other suggestions to change or improve my workflow? I have a couple of weeks to tweak things still...
Cheers! 
Poppy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 11, 2016)

There is no reason to keep images in the Camera Roll after you've copied them to Lightroom Mobile. That would only take the double amount of storage space on the iPad. As you already make a backup on a Sandisk mobile disk, you can safely delete them from the Camera Roll and only keep the copy that is in LrM. Right now you store four copies in total if I understand you correctly (LrM, Sandisk mobile disk, camera roll, iKlips backup of camera roll), which seems a bit overkill.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 11, 2016)

I think you are going to be dissatisfied with the capabilities of the iPad.  If you think about it storage is too limited for the iPad to be practical for mobile work.  Everything, apps OS and imagesfmiles need to fit into the limited memory/storage space.  If you have a 64GB iPad that means at most 2-3 decent sized memory cards will fit.  The longer the trip the worse the storage problem becomes.  If internet wiFi connectivity is an issue, then I think things are more complicated. 

I would suggest that you perform a dry run with your camera, iPad LRMobile and the Sandisk Wireless drive to see how things shake out.  See if you could work in that environment for the typical length of a trips and typical camera used during such a trip.   

My attempt to use a 32GB iPad and my 36Mp RAW camera fell flat on its face during the first trip.  I now have a 'real' computer (laptop) running LR  that I use when traveling.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

Of course it all depends on the iPad Pro model. A 32 GB model will indeed fall short, but if you have the 256 GB model, you probably have more free space for images than many people who carry a MacBook Air with them. MacOS X and the standard applications take a big chunk out of the 256 GB that many MacBook Air models came with (some even came with 128 GB). A 256 GB iPad on the other hand has most of that space really available to you. iOS and the standard apps don't take very much space.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 12, 2016)

Obviously that's true about the 256Gb, so the limiting factor then becomes the speed of uploading the raw files to Adobe's servers, then down to the main computer. Presumably this will only be done at the end of the trip, but I expect it'll require keeping the iPad on mains power and making sure the app remains open. It can be done, but....


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 12, 2016)

True, it takes a lot of time to even sync one single 36 Mp raw file from LrM to the desktop in my experience. I would only use the iPad for very short trips, like a weekend trip. Anything longer and I would still take that MacBook with me. Adobe should make local sync possible, otherwise raw on the iPad will remain more theory than practise.


----------



## tspear (Sep 12, 2016)

I also am a fan of Lr sync locally. I would love to get a Surface to cull, meta-data and very basic edits then have this sync back to the main application.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

tspear said:


> I also am a fan of Lr sync locally. I would love to get a Surface to cull, meta-data and very basic edits then have this sync back to the main application.


You can do that if you install LR on the Surface Pro.  The Surface Pro is a real computer running a grown up OS.  The Export as Catalog function can then sync the laptop back to the Master catalog.


----------



## tspear (Sep 12, 2016)

clee01l said:


> You can do that if you install LR on the Surface Pro.  The Surface Pro is a real computer running a grown up OS.  The Export as Catalog function can then sync the laptop back to the Master catalog.



Cletus, that is my plan as a temporary hack when my current computer is not fast enough. 
But I was hoping that Adobe would have an automatic sync by the time I am ready to upgrade, based off the LRM sync.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 12, 2016)

tspear said:


> But I was hoping that Adobe would have an automatic sync by the time I am ready to upgrade, based off the LRM sync.


That would be my preference too. I would like to see my sync'd master catalog collections in my mobile LR catalog. I could add to those collections from either catalog or a LR Mobile device.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2016)

PoppyWanders said:


> I do not want to just Flag Reject, but actually get rid of them before I import to LRM. Culling is my single biggest time suck and if I could do that and never see the fish butts in LRdesktop then I am a happy person.


Hi Poppy, welcome to the forum!

As the guys have said, you don't need to keep them in the Camera Roll. And then you can flag them as rejects, then filter for the rejects and actually delete them in LRM so they never sync to the cloud and desktop.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 12, 2016)

What do you do with the images besides culling?

I ask, because for me the aspects of a camera to iPad/LrM to desktop are a fail. I need to do stuff with keywords on trips, eg, and that just isn't happening. The LrM workflow has gotten better, but it's still oriented towards someone who sends stuff FROM Lr desktop TO LrM. That's not all on Adobe; some of that is due to iOS.

I use Mylio for this since it can synch simple adjustments (cropping, BW, exposure, etc), metadata, including keywords and people (although it requires a hack to do hierarchies). It can then sync originals over your LAN when you get home, and when Lr imports those same images it picks up all the adjustments, metadata, etc.


----------



## bob chadwick (Sep 20, 2016)

I've been using LRM for a while now.  At first it was a pain because it only handled JPG, with the JPG images not syncing with the RAW images on the computer.  Now it edits the RAW images and syncs them to the desktop with your edits, which is great.  The problem I'm having is getting the RAW images on the 128GB iPad when I'm away from my main computer.  I use a Wi-Fi solution involving a portable router and a NAS and even with the images from my smaller camera, it is quite cumbersome.  How are others getting their images on their iPad when they are away from their main computers.


----------



## rob211 (Sep 20, 2016)

bob chadwick said:


> The problem I'm having is getting the RAW images on the 128GB iPad when I'm away from my main computer.  I use a Wi-Fi solution involving a portable router and a NAS and even with the images from my smaller camera, it is quite cumbersome.  How are others getting their images on their iPad when they are away from their main computers.



Do you mean from a camera to your iPad? Or are you talking about trying to access your NAS remotely over the internet?


----------



## bob chadwick (Sep 20, 2016)

Sorry.  Didn't explain it well.  I have a portable router that I access directly from my iPad.  That router had an app installed on the iPad that would allow me to access a CF card reader attached to the NAS.  I would then scroll through the images on CF card with the iPad and if I found any I liked I would open it on the iPad, make my edits and upload to Instagram or FB.  That worked great with small, basic JPG files, maybe 5 seconds between each image.  It is much slower with the larger RAW files and frankly is not really serviceable any more.


----------



## PoppyWanders (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the discussions....It is a lot to consider. The iPad is 128GB 9.7"Pro with little else on it. LRM, the wifi drive app, a sketchpad;  a few other apps; bare minimum. This is its purpose in life.
Taking my MB Air is out of the question. I have 7kg carry on for the crucial bits of dive gear, the camera, housing, cables and tray and a photographers vest for my strobes, aluminum(aluminium) arms, video lights and batteries for all so finding a pocket for anything more than an iPad and wifi drive is pushing it. I pray the check in staff are in a good mood...lol
 And yes, culling is my single biggest use - since moving to RAW only I can't see a thumbnail on the Sandisk app - it only shows the jpeg, which is why I use the iPad SD adapter and bring the RAW into the iPad. If I can cull from 200-500/day down to 30-50 initially (depending on how many dives I do) and see the keepers, I can copy the keepers to the iKlips and not bring 5000 shots home. I don't have the time in the evenings to do much in the way of editing- I usually have about 90 min before bed - culling time...
I have tried importing some shots from this weeks trip to Dover Castle and deleting off the camera roll and everything works great still. As for getting them off the LRM and on to the iMac, I will try that next week. I have zero desire/need to get them home electronically or into any cloud. I cannot count on that as part of a workflow as liveaboards or small islands don't have internet to speak of so I need to have multiple copies on various media. Deleting off the iPad was the crucial bit so I didn't suck double the space onboard. Off camera roll and free up space of 200 shots/day will solve it I think. 
Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Rvl (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry to revive

I have switched to an ipad pro 128
And looking for a good workflow
Mostly culling and sorting
Still havent figured out storage yet , just buying new sd cards

How has been your experience over the last few months?
Is there anything you can suggest to a newbie?

Happy New Year 



PoppyWanders said:


> Thank you all for the discussions....It is a lot to consider. The iPad is 128GB 9.7"Pro with little else on it. LRM, the wifi drive app, a sketchpad;  a few other apps; bare minimum. This is its purpose in life.
> Taking my MB Air is out of the question. I have 7kg carry on for the crucial bits of dive gear, the camera, housing, cables and tray and a photographers vest for my strobes, aluminum(aluminium) arms, video lights and batteries for all so finding a pocket for anything more than an iPad and wifi drive is pushing it. I pray the check in staff are in a good mood...lol
> And yes, culling is my single biggest use - since moving to RAW only I can't see a thumbnail on the Sandisk app - it only shows the jpeg, which is why I use the iPad SD adapter and bring the RAW into the iPad. If I can cull from 200-500/day down to 30-50 initially (depending on how many dives I do) and see the keepers, I can copy the keepers to the iKlips and not bring 5000 shots home. I don't have the time in the evenings to do much in the way of editing- I usually have about 90 min before bed - culling time...
> I have tried importing some shots from this weeks trip to Dover Castle and deleting off the camera roll and everything works great still. As for getting them off the LRM and on to the iMac, I will try that next week. I have zero desire/need to get them home electronically or into any cloud. I cannot count on that as part of a workflow as liveaboards or small islands don't have internet to speak of so I need to have multiple copies on various media. Deleting off the iPad was the crucial bit so I didn't suck double the space onboard. Off camera roll and free up space of 200 shots/day will solve it I think.
> Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Rvl, welcome to the forum!

Tell us about how you expect to be using it? Will you have a high-speed internet connection when you import new files, or is this when traveling?


----------



## Rvl (Jan 4, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Rvl, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Tell us about how you expect to be using it? Will you have a high-speed internet connection when you import new files, or is this when traveling?



Thanks
Now I am only using an Ipad Pro with LR mobile
And trying to figure the best way to get my photos into , saved , back upped , culled and processed
In my research , I think my best method would be setting up an Nas hooked up to wifi
 I am not on the road , but spend alot of time travelling between work , my country house , my house in the city and my apartment/office. All have wifi , before I carried my computer with me but damaged 3 computers and 6 hard drives over the last 4 years.
And my ipad has made it so much easier to work 24/7 , in the car , plane , train or having a cup of coffee.


----------



## bob chadwick (Jan 4, 2017)

I had used a portable NAS until recently. It worked great with smaller JPG files but slowed way down LR Mobile became RAW capable. I still haven't figured out a good way to get raw images from the card directly onto the iPad without going through a computer.


----------



## Rvl (Jan 5, 2017)

bob chadwick said:


> I had used a portable NAS until recently. It worked great with smaller JPG files but slowed way down LR Mobile became RAW capable. I still haven't figured out a good way to get raw images from the card directly onto the iPad without going through a computer.


I plug in the Apple sd card reader to my Ipad and transfer the raw photos
But I havent figured out how to store the photos or back them up


----------



## bob chadwick (Jan 5, 2017)

My main camera uses CF cards. If you import them into LR Mobile they should go into the Cloud and, if setup properly, back to your desktop.


----------

